#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-09
<shookees> labas rytas
<tomask> Kaip jums būsimos Ubuntu UI? Kažkas naujo :) Pasileidau alpha 3 live cd, tai patiko. Viršutinis meniu patapo visai panašus į OS X.
<tomask> Ar Unity pridės spartos Ubuntu? Iš live cd sunku spręsti.
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-10
 * shookees morning lads
<sirex> morning
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-11
 * shookees :morning
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-12
<shookees> sup ladskys
#ubuntu-lt 2011-03-13
<a931bw> kas nors pirko is Amazon'o?
<Aivaras> Laba, gal kas turit knygą "Rebel Code: Linux And The Open Source Revolution"?
<Kulverstukas> google it
<Aivaras> :)
<Kulverstukas> http://pdfdatabase.com/search/rebel-code-linux-and-the-open-source-revolution.html
<Kulverstukas> jai pasiknistum tai greiciausiai rastum :)
<Kulverstukas> ten baisiai daug visokiu pdf'u ir doc'u
<Aivaras> matai, knyga stambi - pagal dydį matosi kurie fake, o kur dydis tinkamas, ten nuorodos neveikia..
<Kulverstukas> hmm
#ubuntu-lt 2016-03-11
<cybersig> Su švente! Verčiu Ubuntu 16.04. Nerandu kuriame pakete galima išversti užrašą, atsirandantį užvedus pelę ant Dash mygtuko, "search your computer".
